# Last Day of Camera bundle deal



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking for *7k or more. Highest offer will be *accepted

Ridgid rm200 reel, cs10 monitor, and navitrack 2 locator with 2 battery chargers, 3 batteries and 1 floatable battery sonde... Reel is 175' 

Around 4 months old. Original reciept included. Selling for quick cash with business not going well. In excellent condition.
This camera records onto a thumbdrive and takes picture. Self leveling hd video. Records your vocal narration 


Call or text 7575984260 or 7577466006

MUST TO TODAY


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Reel


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Locator


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Somebody take it all off my hands for 8k


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Pawn it for now and keep trying to sell it?

Maybe Ferg will accept a return?

$8k is a lot of money for this site.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Ill see if ferguson will accept a return. I doubt it though.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Pawn it for now and keep trying to sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

fixitright said:


> Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > *$8k is a lot of money for this site.
> ...


----------

